# 2020



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A thread for 2020 stories. It's been a year and a half. Please don't fight, backbite, or get political.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My favorite clickbait animal video:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

goathiker said:


> A thread for 2020 stories. It's been a year and a half. Please don't fight, backbite, or get political.


Poor little hammie that got stuck on the spinning wheel!:lolgoat: What happens if it wants to get off?:dazed:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:
Too funny, love the chicken and the dog.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Do the hamsters ever get dizzy? Wow...I would
Loved the pup & chicken. So funny.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor little rodents. (rofl) I was laughing but felt bad about the poor little critters.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here is my 2020. April, rescued a baby goat and fell in love. May 2020, the virus that shall not be named made me a widow. June 2020 rescued a second goat and fell in love again. Oh I am so fickle. July 2020 turned 44 -dang I am getting old. August 2020 rescued Mei the donkey calf - and lost her to pneumoniae. August 2020 rescued a red coat jackal from wild dogs - released to the coast where she belongs. Sept 2020 rescued a young puppy - lost him to abuse being too extensive. October 2020 got the virus a 2nd time. And now Nov rescued nibbles and doing day 4.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Here is my 2020. April, rescued a baby goat and fell in love. May 2020, the virus that shall not be named made me a widow. June 2020 rescued a second goat and fell in love again. Oh I am so fickle. July 2020 turned 44 -dang I am getting old. August 2020 rescued Mei the donkey calf - and lost her to pneumoniae. August 2020 rescued a red coat jackal from wild dogs - released to the coast where she belongs. Sept 2020 rescued a young puppy - lost him to abuse being too extensive. October 2020 got the virus a 2nd time. And now Nov rescued nibbles and doing day 4.


That is one crazy year. :hug:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@MadHouse each and every person here had their fair share of difficulties. Many sad moments but equal amounts of happy times. Each of us are all heros in our own stories


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, we all have. :bighug:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

2020 certainly has taught a lot
January- went on a trip and visited family 
February- went back to college and began being harrassed, followed and stalked by a group of girls
March- still being stalked. Had the best grades by midterm and the closest group of friends
Mid-March- School announced it was closing, meltdown during last midterm. Landed dream job
April- Moved far from home --started dream job. Bought back a baby from my foundation herd.
mid-april- Working too much lead to failing classes. Found cameras in the house at my job. Was ignored at my job and anxiety went through the roof
Late April- Got fired after pointing out the cameras
May- Moved home. Took an old job back as a daycare teacher. Spent a lot more time with my family. Person who was causing the harassment at school reached out and apologized.
June + July- All beautiful
August- Decided to take a semester off. Flew to South Dakota to live on a ranch
September- Had so much fun in South Dakota
October- Came home. Bought a horse. 
November- Turned 20. Did not hear from anyone, super disappointed. Working 7 days a week but enjoying my jobs. Jeep broke down. 
Hopefully December stays quiet


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Goatzrule and you rocked having a birthday and you will rock the rest of 2020. You are a mega star.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

4 major things happened this year for me:
Lost my dad in February
Gained 10 lbs. over the summer
Had to sell my herd of goats in July due to financial issues and their wellbeing
Just turned 16 today. 

Not a happy year whatsoever, the only livestock I have now are 2 sheep and a chicken. I don't even now how long the sheep will last either.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@AlabamaGirl I know it may not feel it. But Happy Birthday. Happy health day. When life gives you lemons, throw them back and demand something sweeter. Yes you only got sheep and a chicken left but build up again. Yes money is tight but it wont stay that way forever. 16 is the beginning of a different adventure. The path may not be the one you want, but its a path with possibilities. Be strong and hold your head up high.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Tanya said:


> @AlabamaGirl I know it may not feel it. But Happy Birthday. Happy health day. When life gives you lemons, throw them back and demand something sweeter. Yes you only got sheep and a chicken left but build up again. Yes money is tight but it wont stay that way forever. 16 is the beginning of a different adventure. The path may not be the one you want, but its a path with possibilities. Be strong and hold your head up high.


Thank you, I'm definitely looking forward to a nicer year.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Goatzrule said:


> 2020 certainly has taught a lot
> January- went on a trip and visited family
> February- went back to college and began being harrassed, followed and stalked by a group of girls
> March- still being stalked. Had the best grades by midterm and the closest group of friends
> ...


Wow, that sucks. Why in the world did they fire you for that?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@AlabamaGirl i know losing your dad so young is hard. Its hard because us girls need our dads. It gets easier remembering the good days. The loss is painful forever but the love will make it easier.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Tanya said:


> @AlabamaGirl i know losing your dad so young is hard. Its hard because us girls need our dads. It gets easier remembering the good days. The loss is painful forever but the love will make it easier.


It was very hard, we were talking to him the week before and we were all expecting him to be ok. I remember him for the fun times we had, not the sad ones.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It was a handful of things but once I started poking around at the cameras (Its illegal to record tenants) they (the family) began to get extremely rude when I was working. But what started it was I said some stuff to my mom over the phone that somehow they would know about the next day at work. Finally I took pictures of the what I suspected were cameras and called my older sister who works for the state police, then the next day they fired me saying it just wasnt working out. 
First warning was when I was trying to find the vacuum, looked all over the house couldnt find it anywhere, I was on the phone with my mom while looking, I knew where I had put it. Next day after I got back from the store it was sitting in the corner.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

That's indescribably creepy...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree. I know being sensitive to your property being yours is a natural instinct, but if you want some one to work in your home or office you gotta have a little faith.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh gosh I wish I could have just slept threw this year.
So long stories short. The end of ‘19 my son broke his arm. It was a week of stress not knowing if he would need surgery or not. New Years they rebroke his arm and put another cast on but he didn’t need surgery. 
My husband got a “partner” for his side job and neither one of them understood the whole tax thing so the partner made a lot of money and we lost our tax return.
With the covid and the tax thing I sold half my goats.
Then doctors thought my mom had bladder cancer. Nothing with the doctors is ever fast so that was 8 weeks of not knowing, but turns out she is ok.
I tried to kill my daughter in June I think it was when we were vaccinating cows and a pipe broke and flew and hit her in the chest when I had her helping me. She ended up on the ground out cold convulsing. After a night in the ER she was fine but I thought it had stopped her heart or broke her chest. 
Then my dad hit his head on a trailer one day. He was very agitated that day and the next. He drove 8 hours to their other place and my mom called and said she thinks he had a stroke. I told her get him to the ER now! He went and turns out he has AVM and when he hit his head he probably got a small bleed but was not currently bleeding. They put him on meds and he had his check up dr appointment yesterday and it’s not getting better so probably brain surgery.
My mom and dad has just left the ER when she mom got a call that my uncle (who has bone cancer) has the covid and they have to put him in a coma. He won’t make it so talk to him on the phone before we do it. In the end he did make it but he has a lot of lung damage and now has I believe it’s called cushings disease from the meds he is on.
Then summer really hit and a fire broke out. Went throw our range in the Forrest. My parents hauled as many cows as they could to one area that was all rock because it is a 3 hour drive home and only had my trailer which could haul 3 pair at a time. Well some how THAT was the worse place to haul them and it burned the hottest there. We finally got enough snow that we are calling it. Out of 113 pair we brought home 38. 
In the middle of the fire, my favorite goat Xena went down. I had to put her down. Then my one jersey Swiper went down. I bought her with a bum leg so thought that was the issue. The next day my other Jersey Karen went down. I went to get a hip lift from my friend, forgot to lock my dads puppy up before I left. He killed our favorite little doe kid princess. Long story short on the jerseys the one with the bum leg is fine, Karen got a wild hair up her butt one night and went up a hill to get acorns and fell down with her head down hill and died. Then Hush the Holstein my parents literally went into the fire to save I think had too much lung damage and she died. So 2 out of 3 of my favorites died. 
Now I find almost half my does are open, although I’m not giving up hope and going to ultrasound them again next week. And last night my calf that was born in the middle of the fire and I have been nursing along died. 
So pretty much at this point I’m just taking the punches but this has been the WORSE year for me ever. I would say it will be better next year but I’m not jinxing anything. Because as bad as it was I know it could have been way worse.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

AndersonRanch said:


> Oh gosh I wish I could have just slept threw this year.
> So long stories short. The end of '19 my son broke his arm. It was a week of stress not knowing if he would need surgery or not. New Years they rebroke his arm and put another cast on but he didn't need surgery.
> My husband got a "partner" for his side job and neither one of them understood the whole tax thing so the partner made a lot of money and we lost our tax return.
> With the covid and the tax thing I sold half my goats.
> ...


Sounds like a very rough year...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for all of the hardships everyone has faced  If in December of last year you had told me we'd get hit hard with the virus and the lockdowns, etc. I would have said no way, not here! 

Honestly, things turned bad for my family in Dec 2019, and just keeps spiraling out of control.
My step nephew committed suicide.... he struggled for years with depression, and just when everyone thought he was doing much better.... He had just turned 15 :'( 
About 2 weeks later my sister in law told me she was having some issues and they thought she had cancer. January she found out she actually had Leukemia.
She seemed to be doing well, Bone marrow transplant from her son this summer, was doing good, then the last few months she's been going downhill and is currently in the hospital and they can't figure out what is going on. Vitals and all are good, but she's having issues they think could be some kind of virus that they can't pinpoint (memory loss, slurred speech, sometimes not responsive, forgets who she is/where she is/etc.). My brother can't visit her because of hospital restrictions.
Oh... and my nephew had Covid weeks ago! But thankfully she nor my brother got it which is a miracle honestly.

Add in losing our beloved neighbor to cancer at the start of the pandemic in March, then my beloved uncle passed away from a rare liver cancer in May. 

As far as goats go, we've had a pretty good year, but I hold my breath until 12/31/20 at 11:59pm lol. 
We had a really nice kid crop earlier this year. Our last kids were born in May, and next kids are due the last few days of next month, so yep... won't say it's been a good year with goats until 11:59pm lol


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm so sorry for all of the hardships everyone has faced  If in December of last year you had told me we'd get hit hard with the virus and the lockdowns, etc. I would have said no way, not here!
> 
> Honestly, things turned bad for my family in Dec 2019, and just keeps spiraling out of control.
> My step nephew committed suicide.... he struggled for years with depression, and just when everyone thought he was doing much better.... He had just turned 15 :'(
> ...


Same! Last year I was having fun with my dad and playing with the goats, I didn't know I'd lose them all within a span of a few months..


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

2020 is hard, has been hard on many of us in varying ways. I have someone elses bad calls on inbreeding kill a good doe. Ive had dogs kill a few of my goats. I had a young buckling get injured ( show goat) that can just now walk decent. But he didnt die in 10 days like the Vet said. Ive had to end my practice due to covid and the health strain on my family. Im retiring in a very unstable economy..and adjusting to this new life. Im raising goats and helping others all I can. 
2020 has used alot of us like a baseball hitting the ball. But Im still standing. Im still working with life and helping others realize theyve been hit...but they are Still Standing! What doesnt kill us...makes US STRONGER! So 2021 will bring us another challenge..lets see what we can do together to get through it. :bighughighfive)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AlabamaGirl said:


> Same! Last year I was having fun with my dad and playing with the goats, I didn't know I'd lose them all within a span of a few months..


I really am so sorry about your Dad and your goats  I was able to reread through some of these posts, I missed that it was your birthday! I know it's been a crummy year, but Happy Birthday! Make the best of it and make your Dad proud


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica - OMG I am so sorry, I am just getting a chance to really read the replies and while I know a lot has been happening your way, I didn't realize just how much  Praying everything gets better for you. Why must our favorites be a target for such bad things? 
I sure hope your Dad will be okay, that is so scary, but hopefully if he has to have surgery it will be minor?
My Dad has a swollen kidney that they can't figure out what is causing it. He has no pain, no blockage, but I do think he isn't telling us everything.



Moers kiko boars said:


> 2020 is hard, has been hard on many of us in varying ways. I have someone elses bad calls on inbreeding kill a good doe. Ive had dogs kill a few of my goats. I had a young buckling get injured ( show goat) that can just now walk decent. But he didnt die in 10 days like the Vet said. Ive had to end my practice due to covid and the health strain on my family. Im retiring in a very unstable economy..and adjusting to this new life. Im raising goats and helping others all I can.
> 2020 has used alot of us like a baseball hitting the ball. But Im still standing. Im still working with life and helping others realize theyve been hit...but they are Still Standing! What doesnt kill us...makes US STRONGER! So 2021 will bring us another challenge..lets see what we can do together to get through it. :bighughighfive)


I am very sorry about your goats, I had no idea you had lost some! Then your job and needing to retire early. I agree, it's very scary right now. We've gotten by with one regular income over the years, but with my son's tuition, trying to get ready to finish the new barn, and holidays, the strain is definitely on us. My son is working very little and had decided he was going to paint his car, so it's all taken apart and he has to get into his savings in order to try and get it finished (why my husband agreed to this project is beyond me!). I'm hopeful my son can find another job soon, or at least a 2nd part time job.

I am supposed to start a job any day now, nothing exciting, but I do worry about the virus and bringing it home. I haven't worked a regular paying job since 2006, so it will be strange. Thankfully, my arm is much better, no where near 100%, but I definitely feel I can do the job without any issues  I'm also hopeful our son's tuition will go down next semester as he will have 2 less classes.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

To all of you, I salute you all. Tge


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ugh cellphones. Let's try that again. 

To all of you, I salute you. The strength each one has displayed and the support given to others even while you yourself is battling. Here is to you. Let us all ride into 2021 better people. Love ya all


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just the highlights I think. 
Feb. Angie's quads 
March. Frankie's triplets I had covid when they were born and 1 doeling was trampled. 
She was brought in beside my bed so I could nurse her while my grandson did his best to nurse me. I had a mini stroke and survived, the doeling is blind in one eye and survived. 
April lockdown and recovery 
May
June hookworms 
July 

August. Fires. The police arrested 3 people who were setting fires. They set 53 in 1 day. 
We never had to battle big flames but, the smoke was not good. 
We lost Angie and 2 of her doelings, 1 of Frankie's daughters, my yearling toggenburg, and Dexter's yearling son. 
The goats that survived seemed to have avoided getting major lung damage. The difference, I believe is that this group spent days laying down and breathing through the grass. 

I still have Franky and Destiny, her half blind daughter. One of Angie's daughters. My toggenburg bottle kid. Silver, the buck I bought last fall and Jax the wether. 
The 2 milk bred lambs survived, the white one, Millie, has some lung damage. 

DH spent most of the summer locked down in an Alaskan village. He's here now and able to help some. 

Life goes on


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@goathiker and here we are. Survivers.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

goathiker said:


> Just the highlights I think.
> Feb. Angie's quads
> March. Frankie's triplets I had covid when they were born and 1 doeling was trampled.
> She was brought in beside my bed so I could nurse her while my grandson did his best to nurse me. I had a mini stroke and survived, the doeling is blind in one eye and survived.
> ...


:hug:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

My 2020 gifts


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:bighug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow..2020 has been such a challenge for everyone. Such strength in you all. My year has been mild in comparison. 
For me, My daughter and her family moved back from Alaska..yahooo..she had a second baby. A boy then Hubs job took them all back to Alaska two months later ..sad day. 
I got really sick..im stubborn so try to fix myself to no avail....finally went to the drs and found out to be diabetic! Ha..me ..miss eat healthy!! My dr scolded me for taking so long to see her. Said I was lucky not to be in a diabetic coma. Neuropathy in my feet is horrible but the proximol neuropathy keeps me cringing. Things are slowly getting better..sugar is coming down and working on the diabetic related high BP. Im doing it with no medication which is slow going. Lost nearly 50 pounds and lots of muscle and strength..working on rebuilding muscle and strength. Reduced my herd size to better manage them. Still takes me all day to trim hooves with my 14 yr old sons help (hes a fast learner and huge help) 
I published a book in January 
had Two graduations
My daughter graduated police academy with high honors and is now serving an area city. 
My son graduates with his PHD and now a professor at a Dallas university. 
So some good and not so good but it's almost over and lots of promise in our future


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Wow..2020 has been such a challenge for everyone. Such strength in you all. My year has been mild in comparison.
> For me, My daughter and her family moved back from Alaska..yahooo..she had a second baby. A boy then Hubs job took them all back to Alaska two months later ..sad day.
> I got really sick..im stubborn so try to fix myself to no avail....finally went to the drs and found out to be diabetic! Ha..me ..miss eat healthy!! My dr scolded me for taking so long to see her. Said I was lucky not to be in a diabetic coma. Neuropathy in my feet is horrible but the proximol neuropathy keeps me cringing. Things are slowly getting better..sugar is coming down and working on the diabetic related high BP. Im doing it with no medication which is slow going. Lost nearly 50 pounds and lots of muscle and strength..working on rebuilding muscle and strength. Reduced my herd size to better manage them. Still takes me all day to trim hooves with my 14 yr old sons help (hes a fast learner and huge help)
> I published a book in January
> ...


It's late but congrats on your newest grandbaby!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you ..hes a doll


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

My year was okay until yesterday. Strange, but okay.

COVID did not affect me or my job much. It cancelled a big convention in May that I've been going to annually for 15 years, which was a bummer, but understandable.

I'd bred all my does so I could participate in LA and milk testing. LA was cancelled due to COVID. Milk testing is taking a lot out of me (usually I am a once a day milker, but have kept them at twice a day for testing) but some of my does are doing well. So it's not a total loss, although I had a buck heavy year so only kept 2 doelings out of 18 kids.

We had a couple of our cats die unexpectedly this year, which was heartbreaking because I'm very attached to the cats. But I had the chance to buy some new goats I was excited about, so things weren't all bad.

Yesterday, my dad died. It was a heart attack and no one saw it coming. He was 75. I am 32 but I live at home with my parents, so we are close. I've never experienced the loss of a close family member besides elderly grandparents. Everything is so surreal now. So here I am sitting around in the middle of the day on a goat forum, lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> I published a book in January


You published a book? May I ask what it is?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Calistar said:


> Yesterday, my dad died. It was a heart attack and no one saw it coming. He was 75. I am 32 but I live at home with my parents, so we are close. I've never experienced the loss of a close family member besides elderly grandparents. Everything is so surreal now. So here I am sitting around in the middle of the day on a goat forum, lol.


Aww I'm so sorry to hear that. My deepest condolences.:hug:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Tanya said:


> I agree. I know being sensitive to your property being yours is a natural instinct, but if you want some one to work in your home or office you gotta have a little faith.


That whole situation was strange. The house they "gave" me was beautiful but things went downhill fast. It was sort of a relief to leave. Felt weird living in someone else's beautiful house.

Man Jessica, youve really had a rough year. 
Im not even going to pray for a better year next year because for all we could know this could just be the start of a decade.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MellonFriend said:


> You published a book? May I ask what it is?


Its called Goat Health: a guide for general care and Emergencies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Calistar said:


> Yesterday, my dad died


So very sorry!!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Calistar said:


> My year was okay until yesterday. Strange, but okay.
> 
> COVID did not affect me or my job much. It cancelled a big convention in May that I've been going to annually for 15 years, which was a bummer, but understandable.
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, my dad was the same age. Sorry for your loss:hug:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Calistar Yesterday, my dad died. It was a heart attack and no one saw it coming. He was 75. I am 32 but I live at home with my parents, so we are close. I've never experienced the loss of a close family member....
Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Its going to be difficult in the begining. Very difficult. But you will find that with every tear you weap going forward a good memory comes with it. I still cry for my parents. I miss them incredibly. But the happy memories remind me of the good life they both led. Be strong.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

You know it was all rough but it could have been so much worse. I am trying to look at it that way then self pity. I am so sorry to you girls for your loss of your dad. When I think it could be worse THAT is exactly what goes threw my mind. I’m with calistar I live on the ranch with my family and am my dads right hand girl. I can’t even think of life without my dad especially so my heart is bleeding for you guys. 
I’m the same I am not going to hope for a better year. I do that every year and it gets worse. So I will make sure my love ones know what they mean to me and deal with whatever comes my way.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@AndersonRanch I like the way you think. Being grateful to wake up every morning is all we need. They say there areb3 things that are certain. You are born, you pay taxes and you die. And being born successfully and healthy isnt even a guarentee.
There were many positives for 2020 too. I got to join the TGS family. I am learning daily how to take care of my goats and other animals. I am learning that there are still a few good humans out there. And I have my girls.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

To add. Nibbles my little rescue sparrow is to be added to the casualty.list. he didnt make it into day 7. My dad alwaus said that there was a reason one was thrown out. I am so sad because it is 2.46 am and Chevani is writing exams today and I knuw this is going to bother her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Calistar - I am so very, very sorry about your loss. So very heartbreaking to lose a parent, but I will say this, if a loved one passes peacefully, that is the best you can hope for and I mean that in the very best way. I lost my mom in 2006 and she was suffering from lung cancer and congestive heart failure - basically in the end her organs were shutting down and she was in a nursing home. She slipped into a peaceful coma and passed, sadly before I could get to her (3 hour drive), but she was surrounded by family. 
My Dad is getting ready to turn 77 and lives 12 hours away, along with my step mom who is younger but has a ton of health issues. I worry about them every day, it's so tough.


I will say aside from the health issues and losses of loved ones, 2020 hasn't been horrible for us other than regular life routines, events being altered or cancelled. 
I stayed super busy and was back in the real world so to speak in Oct when I was able to cover the horse races at our local track for media purposes, then worked 9 days during the Breeders' Cup world championship races, and attended a world class horse sale a day later. It was a blast, exhausting, but with incredible weather, people, horses - it was fantastic. Because it was closed to the public (but still had a decent crowd there - owners/breeders/trainers/sponsors/etc.), they decided to hold it here again in 2022, so maybe I'll get to cover it again (would be my 4th time).

Now we'll see if we can get the new barn done and ready for the girls that are due in 5 weeks! I have the old barn as a backup, but only have 3 stalls in there, we tore out the rest lol. It'll all work out, but to say I'm not stressed? Understatement. We made changes to our old barn last kidding season in January and my husband finished those last extra stalls while one of the does was in labor lol.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Tanya, sorry you lost the little critter. Losses are so hard, no matter what, or whom! (console)


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

goathiker said:


> A thread for 2020 stories. It's been a year and a half. Please don't fight, backbite, or get political.


This is so funny makes me want hamsters again! Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

2020 is proving to be one for the history books for sure! I'm very lucky to live outside a city on 2.5 acres. There is always something to do and I love working on my land. The lockdowns and stay at home orders have provided me with an excuse to not leave our little slice of heaven. I never get tired of hanging out with my wonderful goats and silly chickens. My hubby and loving dog Ellie Mae are happy that I spend more time at home too. This year has helped me to slow down, appreciate and thoroughly enjoy my life. I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving, be safe!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Coko o. Oh look at those beauties. Very good to slow down every now n then.
@Goats Rock its so hard not hearing his calls for food. I am now so used getting up to check on him. We miss him. But I think he had bad genetics


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

2020 wasn't bad here as far as loss of loves ones, and I thank God for that. 
Mostly is was just the stress of it all that got at us. My parents are both teachers, and the virus kind of messed up their school year. There's 4 kids here going to 4 different schools, so many different schedules clashing together. I am home schooled, but doing half at my house, half at a friends house, and working a part time job. My job is a fast moving, people oriented job, and I am in no way a people person or social at all, so it is very draining. Between work, school, and trying to get the goat pasture and barn up before kidding in the spring, everything is extremely stressful. 
But I am so grateful for the opportunity to work and make money. And that I have not lost any pets or family members. I know you have all gone through so much worse! I admire you all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:bighug:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Coko said:


> 2020 is proving to be one for the history books for sure! I'm very lucky to live outside a city on 2.5 acres. There is always something to do and I love working on my land. The lockdowns and stay at home orders have provided me with an excuse to not leave our little slice of heaven. I never get tired of hanging out with my wonderful goats and silly chickens. My hubby and loving dog Ellie Mae are happy that I spend more time at home too. This year has helped me to slow down, appreciate and thoroughly enjoy my life. I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving, be safe!!
> View attachment 191915
> View attachment 191917
> View attachment 191919
> View attachment 191921


What amazing hair dos! What kind are they?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

:up: Yes what breed are they? They look awesome!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:bighug:
@Calistar @AlabamaGirl @AndersonRanch @Tanya @Moers kiko boars and all you other friends, I am touched you are sharing your stories. I too had dark times this year, and I too am grateful for all the blessings in my life. TGS is one of those blessings, so are my goats!
Best friends May and Coco








Newly pregnant Willow (fingers crossed)








Studley Sir Jeffrey


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> :bighug:
> @Calistar @AlabamaGirl @AndersonRanch @Tanya @Moers kiko boars and all you other friends, I am touched you are sharing your stories. I too had dark times this year, and I too am grateful for all the blessings in my life. TGS is one of those blessings, so are my goats!
> Best friends May and Coco
> View attachment 191943
> ...


Hopefully next year will be a better year (& thanks for the cute goat pictures, they look so cute a fuzzy!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> :up: Yes what breed are they? They look awesome!!





MellonFriend said:


> What amazing hair dos! What kind are they?


I'm 80% sure those are silky fainters


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They all sure are cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@MadHouse its people like you & Cyndi..and several people on TGS..That give me hope , guidance, laughter, and inspire me to continue. Its amazing how wonderful you goatees are. THANKYOU! :bighughighfive):squishrofl):ty::goatkiss::goatrun::rungoat::goatpull:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @MadHouse its people like you & Cyndi..and several people on TGS..That give me hope , guidance, laughter, and inspire me to continue. Its amazing how wonderful you goatees are. THANKYOU! :bighughighfive):squishrofl):ty::goatkiss::goatrun::rungoat::goatpull:


Aaww! :ty:
That is the same for me!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

AlabamaGirl said:


> Hopefully next year will be a better year (& thanks for the cute goat pictures, they look so cute a fuzzy!


Thanks!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> :bighug:
> @Calistar @AlabamaGirl @AndersonRanch @Tanya @Moers kiko boars and all you other friends, I am touched you are sharing your stories. I too had dark times this year, and I too am grateful for all the blessings in my life. TGS is one of those blessings, so are my goats!
> Best friends May and Coco
> View attachment 191943
> ...


Aww look they are so cute in their fluffy winter coats. :goatkiss:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't read this thread until today. Lots of people having a hard time this year. Looks like I'm not the only one who lost my dad. 

However, although there was tragedy and loss, there were also many blessings this year and in the spirit of Thanksgiving I'd like to list a few of the good things that happened in 2020. First, we had a wonderful kidding season. Every goat had an easy, straightforward delivery that required no help so we were able to sit back and enjoy the blessings of birth without any stress or tragedy.

Butterfly was a tragedy-turned-triumph. She was three days old when she got trampled by my yearling colt and broke her pelvis. Over the next few weeks she regained her ability to walk, run, and even jump! Soon she was racing around with the other kids and involved in all their rough-and-tumble. She's in a happy "forever home" in Utah where she and her brother will spend their days hiking and climbing to their hearts' content. 

Another tragedy-turned-triumph was when one of our mama goats rejected her tiny doe kid, Ziggy, and even took her off into the woods and lost her when Ziggy was only five days old. Phil and I searched for her for six hours and were about to give up hope when Phil took one more walk around our property as darkness fell. This time he went even further afield and with the dying of the day the birds and cattle became silent so he was able to hear a kid cry. I burst into tears when I saw Phil walking out of the darkness with tiny Ziggy cradled in one arm. What a miracle! She's now the pet of our herd and is spoiled rotten in all the best ways.

Because of the COVID, our saddle club went gangbusters all summer and made more money in one season than it usually makes in three. Every event was packed to the gills. My horse Dusty and I made progress in team sorting and obstacle challenges, and I've really come to love her. She's a very good horse! I recently started training my Morgan colt Pepperjack and I can already tell he's going to be a fantastic horse. I'm very pleased with his progress so far. It was hard for me to ride again after I lost my buddy, Jet, to a lightning strike in 2018. But this year I've been in the saddle a lot and I'm loving every minute of it.

COVID restrictions made a lot of us have to think outside the box when it comes to gatherings like church and concerts, but overall I think many of the changes have been good. We held church outside under a pavillion all summer and it was extremely pleasant. I hope from now on we have church outside every summer! We've been planning a Christmas concert and caroling night for ages and we've had to move it outdoors. It will be cold, but I think it's going to be breathtakingly gorgeous outside with the Christmas lights and the candles. I can't wait! 

Because of COVID, I've gone to Pueblo even LESS this year than usual! I could definitely get used to that change.

My dad's death mended relationships and healed old hurts in ways that few in my family could have imagined. There were some real miracles that took place because of it. My dad was special to a lot of people so his death helped them get over their pride and make amends for past wrongs both before and after his death.

When we are in the midst of tragedy and loss, it's easy to overlook the many wonderful blessings we have to be thankful for. I don't want to lose perspective by focusing only on the things going wrong in my life.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, and I got to go hiking here this year!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Amen @Damfino !!!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

That is a really good point @Damfino! This year cant be all bad because this year I got my first goats and got to do some pretty amazing stuff with them! And I discovered TGS... I am thankful for all of you!  
Sometimes we all need a reminder to be thankful. Thank you.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Oh, and I got to go hiking here this year!
> 
> View attachment 191963


You must really trust your goats! Mine would've ran away! (and thanks for the above post, it was very nice)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

AlabamaGirl said:


> You must really trust your goats! Mine would've ran away! (and thanks for the above post, it was very nice)


Your goats would not have run away. 

You'd be surprised how loyal goats are when they aren't home. A goat's attachment to humans is easy to develop and it's one of the things that makes goats so unique among pack animals. Goats are 10x better than dogs when it comes to sticking with their humans on the trail, and unlike dogs they don't need to be taught to "come" because goats simply don't leave your side. I've often told people who buy packgoats not to expect to ever pee alone in the woods again... their goats will always follow along to supervise the activity!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I second this! I walk mine for miles in the trails behind my house and they dont go anywhere!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Amen to all the wonderful positive atributes of 2020. We all need to be reminded that it should be about that. @Damfino thank you for reminding us.
Happy Thanks giving


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ty::bighug:

The goat spot is like family.
Our members are the best.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

A big blow recently from 2020. I tested for cae for the first time this fall and 6 of 8 goats are positive. Which is an unfortunate but not completely unexpected result. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Sigh. Now i am working on a game plan for what to do with them. But putting a positive spin on it this gives me the opportunity to build a solid base for my french alpine herd and will be buying some does i likely wouldnt have otherwise.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its ok.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Oliveoil said:


> A big blow recently from 2020. I tested for cae for the first time this fall and 6 of 8 goats are positive. Which is an unfortunate but not completely unexpected result. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Sigh. Now i am working on a game plan for what to do with them. But putting a positive spin on it this gives me the opportunity to build a solid base for my french alpine herd and will be buying some does i likely wouldnt have otherwise.


I couldn't imagine almost all my goats getting CAE... Do you know how it was introduced to your farm?


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Well we got into goats when i was 12 i am now 16. My parents werent experienced with goats and we got kids from a local commercial dairy untested. The 2 goats from there have it and one of this does dam raised twins also have it. Then another doe i was given has it and her yearling dam raised daughter is neg soo? Then a doe kid i was gifted has it which didnt surprise me. I am planning to retest everyone and talk to my vet before final decisions are made but will likely end up with 1 of the 8 i currently have this time next year. Alas my newbie mistakes finally caught up to me. I guess i had braced myself for some pos. Didnt expect this many though!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It has taken me quite a while to read all of these posts. I appreciate each and every one. I just read an article today stating how gratitude is the best treatment for stress. Seems to be true.
I want to express my condolences to all who have suffered tragic loss. We have been fairly lucky that all we have had to deal with lately is the stress that has become 2020.
I missed my goats and other livestock more than ever since we had to spend so much time at home. They really have the knack of lifting my spirits.
Our own apocalypse actually started in April of 2019. We were finally retired and were looking forward to spending most of our time traveling. We were actually away when we got news that Rod's mom had a heart attack. By the time we were able to get home they had fixed her heart and diagnosed her with dementia. Yes, they did heart surgery on a 95yo with dementia! We became totally responsible for her due to other relatives bailing on us.
Well this is already too long. I will continue later and try to condense it some.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

luvmyherd said:


> It has taken me quite a while to read all of these posts. I appreciate each and every one. I just read an article today stating how gratitude is the best treatment for stress. Seems to be true.
> I want to express my condolences to all who have suffered tragic loss. We have been fairly lucky that all we have had to deal with lately is the stress that has become 2020.
> I missed my goats and other livestock more than ever since we had to spend so much time at home. They really have the knack of lifting my spirits.
> Our own apocalypse actually started in April of 2019. We were finally retired and were looking forward to spending most of our time traveling. We were actually away when we got news that Rod's mom had a heart attack. By the time we were able to get home they had fixed her heart and diagnosed her with dementia. Yes, they did heart surgery on a 95yo with dementia! We became totally responsible for her due to other relatives bailing on us.
> Well this is already too long. I will continue later and try to condense it some.


That's a real shame that they baled on her... I really hope things have and continue to go relatively well for you and your family especially with the diagnosis.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Oliveoil said:


> Well we got into goats when i was 12 i am now 16. My parents werent experienced with goats and we got kids from a local commercial dairy untested. The 2 goats from there have it and one of this does dam raised twins also have it. Then another doe i was given has it and her yearling dam raised daughter is neg soo? Then a doe kid i was gifted has it which didnt surprise me. I am planning to retest everyone and talk to my vet before final decisions are made but will likely end up with 1 of the 8 i currently have this time next year. Alas my newbie mistakes finally caught up to me. I guess i had braced myself for some pos. Didnt expect this many though!


That's a shame, newbie mistakes caught up with us _big time_ which was a factor in us having to sell our goats off. What're y'all going to do with them if they test positive again?


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

AlabamaGirl said:


> That's a shame, newbie mistakes caught up with us _big time_ which was a factor in us having to sell our goats off. What're y'all going to do with them if they test positive again?


 Not sure yet. Im considering salebarn but also questioning if it is the right thing to do.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

I think it depends on how you look at it, if they do test positive you could find a home/shelter for them.


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> What amazing hair dos! What kind are they?


Yes these are Minuature Silky Fainting Goats. The sweetest creatures on the planet Their names are, From top to bottom:
Jumpin Jack Flash
Ziggy Stardust
Ruby Tuesday
Baba O'Riley


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

AlabamaGirl said:


> I'm 80% sure those are silky fainters


Yup


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I am so so sorry to everyone who lost a loved one this year  
here is mine

January: My friend since we were very little got into the wrong group of people and was doing things I didnt agree with, so, we stopped talking (i know sounds pitiful, but when you're young like me, it does suck. Im glad it happened though) 
February: My dog died 
March: archie, one of my goats died
April: all 3 of crickets babies were born dead ( i think this is kinda when my depressive state started) 
may: Delta, one of my first dairy goats died (still havent gotten over that one) 
September: i turned 14
November: my uncle and his whole family got covid, and my uncle was hospitalized for 3 days. luckily he is ok

June-now hasn't been so bad, or I've forgotten anything else mostly because ive pretty much been isolating my self from everybody but my close friends, family, and of course animals. I don't care much for anyone else anyways lol. I just don't have the energy to go out and talk to others. That's also why I've been so inactive here. Sitting at the computer for school keeps me away from the computer during my free time. I visit often, just don't post much. Ive picked up alot of hobbies to keep me busy other than the goats. Ive been making soap like crazy, plus, started painting, knitting again, and just recently embroidering. Also nursed a calf back to heath as most of yall know! He is doing well! Ive also kinda just realized i may have been/ currently stuck in a depressive episode like a couple days ago lol. I ve talked to my mom and friends about it and my friends say they are feeling the same way, so its nice knowing im not alone. 
today, to make sure my goats dont suffer from my current mental state, i deep cleaned their stall, and got everyone on the stand and did a checkup so to speak. Everyone is doing well, but the open ones are due for vaccines. Dont worry, iv been keeping up with hooves, famachas, copper, etc. But they also need more selenium. to be fair, im always stuggling with selenium. And i gotta find a cobalt block. Everyone is doing well, and that makes me happy  so does this colder weather, and the fact that Christmas is right around the corner!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Ive been making soap like crazy, plus, started painting, knitting again, and just recently embroidering.


I love all that stuff too! Never made soap, but I really want to.

I'm sorry you've been feeling so depressed. It's a real depressing world out there right now. We all have to believe it will get better. :hug:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here is.my 2020 highlight for the entire year. Chevani recieved awards at school for all jer subjects over 80%. With everything my child has gone through, she held steadfast and pushed through. I am a super proud momma.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I don't want to make this a my year was worse than yours post. It is obvious that we have all had some really tough times.
Rod's mom has taken up a lot of our energy. We tried for years to get her assets into our names but she gave all the power to her sister who then denied she had power of attorney. The upside is that we did get her into a home near us and have most of the legal issues worked out.
Just as Christmas was upon us last year; our son in law was hospitalized. Before he was released he had several heart attacks and a quadruple bypass. We nearly lost him and he is still not well.
In January I finally had the hip replacement I had to postpone due to all the other stuff. The upside is that nearly a year later I am getting along well and have almost no pain.
Then this virus thing started hitting the news. Our granddaughter's visit from Seattle had to be cancelled. All of our travel plans were put on hold.
In trying to make the best of things; we decided to raise some meat birds. We only wanted 20 but the least we could order was 25. All but 7 of them arrived dead. The company was great and refilled our order. Final up shot being we ended up with 37 chickens to butcher and find freezer space for.
The better stuff is coming up.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Ive also kinda just realized i may have been/ currently stuck in a depressive episode like a couple days ago lol. I ve talked to my mom and friends about it and my friends say they are feeling the same way, so its nice knowing im not alone.


Once you see it and talk about it, it gets better! The sharing is a huge part! Like you said, you realize you are not alone. Thanks for sharing!
:bighug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

This years been crazy that's for sure. @Nigerian dwarf goat you're not alone, my daughter has been dealing with depression too. She's normally an out and about type and being on lockdown and having to do her courses online has taken their toll on her.
For me, it's been a really rough year physically. In early May I dislocated my knee and broke all three bones in an accident and I'm still not able to walk for more than a few steps. I'm very grateful that I still have my leg though because 80% of people with this injury lose their legs. It's created a lot of challenges and completely drained ALL of My retirement savings since I haven't been able to work. At almost 60 my future is scary. However, my grandkids are coming for Christmas and that's got me so excited I can't contain myself  it's been over a year since I've seen them. So 2020 will end better than it began! Here's to a better 2021!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:bighug:


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I just read through the thread and I’m so sorry for everyone’s losses and difficult times. 

Compared to a lot of you all, we’ve had an ok year, certainly not without challenges. I’ve spent 5 months on clinical service in the hospital and it’s been rough. Not much to do for Covid pts, but overall our patients have been very very sick. Lots of rapids and codes. I’ve lost more patients than usual. It’s very demoralizing and exhausting. Lost my grandma in June, not covid related but she wasn’t allowed to have visitors until the very end due to restrictions. 

Goat wise, we’ve made improvements and grown our herd, and are coming up with an actual business plan. We’re working on a barn extension (almost done) so we can run more does. Also got a Simple Pulse milker, so might start milk testing next year or the year after. 

We did lose our old boxer in October. We adopted a 6 month old supposedly lab mix (looks very much like a lab). Did DNA testing and he’s all the breeds we were trying to avoid for a family dog on a farm (border collie, Aussie, beagle, am staff, am bulldog, pointer, and six other breeds) and you can definitely see those breeds come out in his personality. He is a total pain (steals shoes and all sorts of things, gets into everything, tried to kill a chicken that got out) but he is super sweet and good with my kids. He’ll be a great dog once we get a handle on him, but he’s definitely not the lab mix we were looking for.


----------

